# Adult Hide and Seek



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

I like the idea but have no suggestions. Could you give examples of your prevous years with the scavenger hunt? I love that idea, i usually do a standard scavenger hunt but im getting bored of it.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

You could mark them with a big X. Duct tape comes in all kinds of cool colors now. Or you could spray them with silly string and make them wear it till the games over.


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

What about water balloons filled with paint? Or goo of some sort? Maybe dish soap tinged with red food coloring to make it look like blood?


----------



## Jenmonty (Sep 7, 2011)

Have tried to reply individually to each comment (by hitting the reply button under the comment) but I don't see them show up?? Maybe I'm doing something wrong...Will see if posting like this works for me....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I wouldn't do anything with paint. I know I'd be pissed if I spent money on a costume and it got ruined lol. Maybe you could do something like a zombie hunt. You and your fiance are the zombies and each time you find (bite) someone, they turn into a zombie too. You could get cheap masks, like those plain white ones, and paint them up like zombies. So every time one of your guests are caught, give them a mask to wear.


----------



## Jenmonty (Sep 7, 2011)

(To 1LUVHALLOWEEN) -Typed out a long message in regards to your question but I'm pretty sure I did something wrong and it didn't show up!! Will try and type it out again today..


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Jenmonty said:


> Have tried to reply individually to each comment (by hitting the reply button under the comment) but I don't see them show up?? Maybe I'm doing something wrong...Will see if posting like this works for me....


You have to select quote or to the right of that is a little box that allows you to go down the list and select multiple quotes.

And I like the 'bloody' dish soap idea, myself


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Jenmonty said:


> Have tried to reply individually to each comment (by hitting the reply button under the comment) but I don't see them show up?? Maybe I'm doing something wrong...Will see if posting like this works for me....


You have to select quote or to the right of that is a little box that allows you to go down the list and select multiple quotes.

And I like the 'bloody' dish soap idea, myself


----------



## Jenmonty (Sep 7, 2011)

OFFMYMEDS- I like your silly string suggestion...that's the generl idea of what we wanted to do was have a way to "get them" from afar..sneak up on them and, Bam!
In regards to using paint, I think alot of my guests will have the same opinion (that they would be quite ticked off if I covered their intricate costumes with paint..Haha....) I didn't originally think about that when considering the paint ball idea, but it probably wont work...The mask idea is cool too but would really like a way to be able to sneak up on them and get them with something from a little bit aways...


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

kallie said:


> Oops! Double, quote, I didn't do that!! So, I know how to multi quote. Now someone tell me how to delete


I think only the mods and Larry are able to delete. That happened to me last week too. They're still tinkering with the new site and the double posting must be a glitch.


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

What about using a sticker of some sort? I'm sure being Halloween, they'll have a skull and crossbones set of stickers. If not, how about a piece of red electrical tape. That way people can participate in more than one game and will not have damage to a costume or change the intent of the costume (i.e. fairy princess may not want to have blood on her whereas a pirate might already have some... Yar!!!)


----------



## Jenmonty (Sep 7, 2011)

1LUVHALLOWEEN- I started a new thread called Rhyming Clue adult scavenger hunt (or something like that) with the details of my hunt...


----------



## Jenmonty (Sep 7, 2011)

Oddly enough I've never used food coloring in decoration...will it wash off ok mixed with the soap or does it stain like when used by itself??


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

How about just using a digital camera/cell phone with a flash....the flash would startle people and you would end with some hilarious photos


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i think the zombie hunt idea is kind of fun. i might use something like that for my daughters party...


----------



## Jenmonty (Sep 7, 2011)

PUMPKINPIE- Awesome Suggestion!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

What about something like a strip of cloth with a piece of velcro on one side so they can attatch to their costume and u can pull off easily when they are caught? Wont really harm any costumes (you could use pins if your worried about the velcro) and could be reused for later parties as well.

I definately wouldn't use anything that could stain someones costume or you may have a few upset guests


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

spotlight them maybe--with one of those handheld spotlights they use for deer...., throw a beanbag at them,...confetti/glitter them--if you could put it in something that would break on contact--like a water balloon would--don't think that confetti would be heavy enough to break open a balloon, but maybe something else would work--maybe something like a plastic egg would break open and coat them in confetti. I know there are poppers of confetti, but don't know how close you would need to be for that to work. Throw a fishnet over them....thinking out loud here maybe it will spur some other ideas...


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

I love the hide and seek idea, but have you considered doing a game like sardines instead? You have 1 person go and hide, then everybody goes and looks for that one person (its fun at night if everybody has flashlights). When someone finds him or her, they have to hide with them. Then as each person finds them they hide too. Eventually everybody is crammed in the hiding spot (like sardines in a can...TADA) and the last person to find them is out. You could do a Halloween spin on it, not having any brilliant ideas right now. But then you wouldn't have to worry about "marking" people. Either one sounds like fun to me!


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Flag football belts?


----------



## Jenmonty (Sep 7, 2011)

Great suggestions guys, thanks!!!! I think I'm going with the camera flash idea...Even if we can't get right on top of them, if they are hiding in a small secluded area, the flash will even freak them out if they are a bit of a distance away...And that will also be a "signal" to other players that someone was "caught." ;>)


----------

